
Analysis of architectural features in 4 generations of Intel server processors - ingve
https://arxiv.org/abs/1702.07554
======
geezerjay
The article is very interesting but I find it disappointing that there is not
even a single mention of Opterons, eventhough some HPC papers show that they
outperform Xeons.

